# Hen Wanted in Illinois



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking for a very attractive looking hen (beautiful colors/pattern) for adoption in Northern Illinois/chicago land area. I went as far as Niles, michigan for my pidgie (scooter) so as long as i don't have to travel more than an hour or 2. I want to have a 2nd bird to keep Scooter company. I haven't had success lately with Petfinder.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

badbird said:


> *I'm looking for a very attractive looking hen (beautiful colors/pattern) for adoption in Northern Illinois/chicago land area. *
> *I want to have a 2nd bird to keep Scooter company.*
> 
> I haven't had success lately with Petfinder.
> ...


Hi Jason,
Why not look around for a rescued non-releasable pigeon. There are so many that need a good home. They may not have the perfect coloring or pattern, but they make wonderful companions just the same.

My PMV survivor is a beautiful fancy pigeon of some type that was rescued from the streets. He has become lifetime friends with my 'common' checker pigeon who is blind. Watching how Rae Charles has blossomed since Pij befriended her is priceless.  

Cindy


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i certainly wouldn't mind a non releaseable pidge! . . . it can't be too weak though as my scooter is extremely strong and agressive so i don't want any birds to be beaten up by him.


----------

